
Uber’s new cultural norms - tareqak
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ubers-new-cultural-norms-dara-khosrowshahi
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Dara Khosrowshahi / LinkedIn: Uber CEO announces new
“Cultural Norms” for company after employee input: celebrate differences, “do
the right thing”, “act like owners”, “make big bold bets”_

